# Showerhead mounted on glass shower wall help



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a customer who wants to mount his shower valve on a half wall and then have glass above it with the shower head coming out of the ceiling and mounted to the glass. Anybody ever done anything like this before? Any advice will help. Thanks


----------



## nobleplumbing (Feb 11, 2011)

wait for it.....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

it's coming...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nobleplumbing said:


> wait for it.....


Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats about the dumbest thing I ever heard!

Anyone knows the shower head goes above the shower door!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Go get yourself one of them kits to glue on a rear view mirror, and glue the drop ear ell on.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats the big deal? Go to the homey depot, get one of them there drill bits for glass and ceramic tile. Then drill ahole on the glass, and bolt the lug ell to it. Be sure to use a 1/2 in drill, though, so she don't stall out on you.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I know in the former soviet union the would use a silenced 9mm to bore holes in glass. From what I understand the silencer would slow the bullet to the desired speed. The hard part was the need to be perfectly perpendicular with the glass. The only way to tell for sure was to have an apprentice face the gun making sure it was perfect. This might explain the currant shortage of plumbers in the former soviet empire.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I know in the former soviet union the would use a silenced 9mm to bore holes in glass. From what I understand the silencer would slow the bullet to the desired speed. The hard part was the need to be perfectly perpendicular with the glass. The only way to tell for sure was to have an apprentice face the gun making sure it was perfect. This might explain the currant shortage of plumbers in the former soviet empire.


 
Huh..... I thought the method they used was to fire a 7.62 round _through_ the apprentise in order to slow it to the optimal speed. One of my old apprentises was a Russian immigrant and that's how he explained it.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

greenscoutII said:


> Huh..... I thought the method they used was to fire a 7.62 round _through_ the apprentise in order to slow it to the optimal speed. One of my old apprentises was a Russian immigrant and that's how he explained it.....:whistling2::laughing:


That might be how they do it. The guy who explained it to me was a little off, I can't blame him though he had two metal plates screwed into his head.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> Huh..... I thought the method they used was to fire a 7.62 round _through_ the apprentise in order to slow it to the optimal speed. One of my old apprentises was a Russian immigrant and that's how he explained it.....:whistling2::laughing:


You must have missed something in the translation... :laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

In Soviet Russia...hole drills you!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Use velcro so you can easily remove the shower head in order to clean behind it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

suction cup.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just get some coathanger wire and bend it up hooking it over the top of the glass to hold it in place...

If it moves around duct tape it in place...

You guys are all over thinking this...


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Just get some coathanger wire and bend it up hooking it over the top of the glass to hold it in place...
> 
> If it moves around duct tape it in place...
> 
> You guys are all over thinking this...


You're right, we're forgetting the basics of ******* repair methodology.

Rule 1. If it moves, but shouldn't: Duct Tape....

Rule 2. If it doesn't move, but should: WD-40....

Maybe in this situation we should employ both just to be on the safe side...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Why does it have to be "******* Repair" bro?

That's racist...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mighty Putty, jeeze!


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> You're right, we're forgetting the basics of ******* repair methodology.
> 
> Rule 1. If it moves, but shouldn't: Duct Tape....
> 
> ...


And if neither the fore-mentioned methods work, it's fooked, there's no fixing it


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There's a Rock Star around here somewhere that can tell you how to do this....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> There's a Rock Star around here somewhere that can tell you how to do this....


Thats kinda gross, everyone can see you peeing in the shower.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Thats kinda gross, everyone can see you peeing in the shower.


That's not as bad as "Stomping a deuce with bare feet...." can't hide it for crap


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Greenguy said:


> That's not as bad as "Stomping a deuce with bare feet...." can't hide it for crap


Bumped for the phrase "stomping duece"


----------

